# UAE to Saudi Arabia job swap



## Krakkerzrelm (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello, I am a expat currently working in UAE. I have a personal loan with NBAD of 400000 AED remaining and have a better job offer in Saudi. I intend to pay back the loan in full. I have a duplicate prior cancelled UAE visa with same date as current one. My company in UAE is currently laying off people in my department and I think there is a good chance by July Im next. I have already left the country on medical leave. I already have my visa in hand for Saudi but havnt cancelled my UAE visa or given notice to my current UAE employer. Wondering if I try to enter Saudi to work if ill have a problem or if Ill be able to enter at the airport. I have 2 duplicate UAE visas in passport one is stamped cancelled since they messed up the job title. The other is still active. My payments on my loan in UAE are up to date. I plan to get a loan in Saudi or use my bonuses from new job in Saudi to payoff UAE personal loan quickly (within 6 months) then resign from UAE employer. I do not have insurance on my personal loan in UAE since the borrowed amount was so high. I can stay on medical leave another 3-6 months from UAE job without raising a flag. I have not contacted my employer or UAE bank yet. I believe if i give my 30 days notice my company will require me to come back to UAE, then the bank will in turn be notified, they will not clear me since I dont have the money to pay back the loan right now. Then I will be stuck in UAE with no money and no job. If I try to contact the bank I have a feeling they will tell me the amount is to much and I need to stay to payoff the loan. I can provide a new employer letter to the bank if they would ask and consider it. So I think my options are to either stay with current job in UAE; even though I think they will lay me off in 2 months or take a chance to go to Saudi on new job and see if they let me in at the airport with cancelled UAE visa in hand (even though there is a duplicate UAE visa that is not cancelled..unless it disappeared) if they even ask for it since I wouldnt have raised any flags. I have assets I can sell to payoff the loan but prefer to just payoff in Saudi over 6 months with good job bonuses and salary increase since sale would take months. I have no liquid cash in hand besides incoming UAE monthly salary since half goes to the loan monthly and my cash is all tied up in my house. Before I left UAE this last time on "medical leave" I did have my retina eye scan done at the airport as per their new procedure. I do have a brand new passport in hand Ill be traveling with to Saudi without any UAE visas in it (but I will bring the old one with double UAE visas one of which is cancelled). The big question I have is can I enter Saudi to work even though I have a active UAE Visa. The fact that I have a cancelled duplicate paper VISA may help but all Saudi immigration would have to do is check for another in their system if they even can or would. Thank you for any help or advice you can provide as this situation truly has the potential to ruin my life and 2 great jobs if I dont do this correctly.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There's no good advice in this scenario if you really believe your job I'm UAE is ending soon, but if there is now or in future a functional, immigration data link you'd be better off not trying to pull a fast one getting into KSA.. being made redundant is one thing, knowingly trying to falsify a visa application (presenting a cancelled residency visa?) and absconding from paying off your loan is something else, or at least I think a UAE court would see it that way!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

From your original post, you seem to think you are entitled to commit fraud and lie. I cannot find any justification for your actions and proposed action.

The only legal (and good) advice is you must come back and face the music. Make a clean exit from UAE and a clean entry into Saudi. You are not even out of a job yet. You need to arrange your loan repayments properly with your bank. If what you are saying about your new job and good earning potential is true then you have nothing to fear with being honest. 

If you don't deal with it honestly you risk getting into a big mess. It is anyone's guess what will happen if your old or new employer finds out you were claiming to be sick under false pretences in the old company. As soon as you abscond your bank finds out and you have a legal case against you and you can never travel through UAE airports until you clear that debt.

I can't help thinking it is because of frauds like you that banks, insurers and employers have to add complexity and higher cost of living for honest and law-abiding expats in UAE.


----------

